# Videoformat für Panasonic-TV (SD-Slot) ?



## darksplinter (4. Januar 2010)

*Videoformat für Panasonic-TV (SD-Slot) ?*

Hallo,

Ich habe mir heute einen neuen Panasonic LCD mit SD Kartenleser gekauft.

Jedoch weis ich nicht in welches Format ich Videos kovertieren soll um sie per SD Karte wiederzugeben.

Mfg


----------



## Riezonator (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Panasonic Format*

welcher ist es denn??

weil Divx können nur die guten teuren ansonnsten AVCHD


----------



## darksplinter (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Panasonic Format*

Also ich glaube es ist der TXL32GW10.
Ich habe ihn für 899 Euro erstanden.
Also zählt er eher nnicht zu den teuren...?

Wie wandle ich einen Film in AVCHD um?

Xmedia Recode kennt das Format nicht -..-


----------



## Riezonator (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Panasonic Format*

also der GW10 kanns nicht erst der G15 (nächst höheres modell) kann DIVX abspielen aber der hat auch ne LAN buchse und DLNA

also lt. Wikipedia:

Advanced Video Codec High Definition (engl. Fortgeschrittener Video Codec hoher Auflösung), kurz AVCHD, ist ein digitales Aufzeichnungsformat für Consumer- und Prosumer-Camcorder mit Aufzeichnung auf digitale Datenträger, wie zum Beispiel DVDs, SD-Karten, Memory Sticks, Festplatten oder Festspeicher. Es verwendet den H.264/MPEG-4 AVC-Codec und steht in direkter Konkurrenz zu den Formaten MiniDV und besonders HDV, welches das ältere MPEG-2 verwendet.

also solltest du es mal mit MPEG 4 Probieren

mein Pana Plasma kann leider nur filme deshalb kann ich es nicht testen.

Edit: hast den weißen GW10 oder nen Schwarzen??


----------



## darksplinter (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Panasonic Format*

Okay danke dann probier ich es ma mit mpeg 4...

Ich hab den schwarzen....
weiß hätte nicht ins Zimmer gepasst...


----------

